# How many relationships have you been In?



## WakaxWaka (Jun 17, 2010)

Just being nosey! 

I've never been In one.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

0


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm not sure where to draw the line between dating and a relationship. I'll stick to the most important ones: about 4.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nada


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

one and I wouldn't exactly call it a relationship...


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

One. Ended very messily too.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

None, though I have dated before.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

None. Hurts me deep down.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

1 when I was 16 - I ended it as I got very scared, I really hurt that guy and he was lovely :no


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm at 0, just haven't met the right girl it seems.


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

I was in a relationship for about a yr, but it ended badly.

She (My best friend) made me the rebound guy, though. It sucked knowing I had to be better than her ex, who she eventually went back to, anyway.


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

None. Looking back, I can see a bit of potential in a few instances but I've never had the balls to say or do anything. I've never even been a date. I think most of the time girls just see me as a weirdo.


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Seems like a number that hasn't come up yet - 2.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

2 that count (for duration and lessons learned)


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Four, but I haven't been in one for a very long time.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Just the one I'm in now.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Two.Both finished.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm on number four now. the first three were short and pointless.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Honestly only one that really mattered. The one I'm in now. I've been with him about a year and a half. I've dated tons of guys before him but none of them ever worked out or lasted more than a month or so. My boyfriend has had a bajillion girlfriends before me so that makes me feel kind of weird =\


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

One irl, two online. Wish it was zero.


----------



## xxguitarplayinxx (May 21, 2010)

a handful in high school, nothing serious. one during college that lasted through 5 years. For now, I'm on my own.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

4. I lived with one psychotic guy for 2 years before I was able to get a house of my own, dated a couple that I knew I didn't want a long term relationship with, and then found my husband.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Several, I can't remember the exact number.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

One. Or maybe a half.


----------



## serene7 (Jun 15, 2010)

two - lasted 5 years and 1 year if not to count weird relations with my boss and few one night stands
now i am single for about a year


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

3

first one lasted almost 2 years
second one lasted almost 4 years
been in current one for 6 months


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

1, puppy love.. lasted like 2 weeks because I was pathetically shy.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

3.

#1- one month, but took a year to get over.
#2- one year, took a day to get over.
#3- 4 months, took a year, and counting...


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

2


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)

2 officially... in high school!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Nill. Boy, am i hot.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

One (long-distance)


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Six. On and off with a couple of those. Not been in one now for many years now though.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Nothing as an adult....seems like once I hit 17 or so I started to go downhill.


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

just 1


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

1, barely count it though


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Zero, never dated either. Ain't love shyness great!:teeth


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

One 6 year, one 6 month, one I cant explain. Then a handful of others. No one night stands


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

0


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

eleven, currently not in one


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

During my semi-adult life, I've been in two. In elementary school and middle school I had a number of boyfriends, but I don't think any of them counted. There was one boy that I 'dated' for several months in grade six. We spoke like twice.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*Starts counting* ...

*Still counting* ...

Ummm...0.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

zero.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Zero, but I've been on a lot of dates, and honestly I'm not sweating it anymore because I get it now...


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

0


----------



## wtf? (Mar 13, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> One. Ended very messily too.


:ditto


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

This is my first real relationship, but I don't see it lasting. I had a couple of those middle school things where I'd dump the guy after a week, but I don't count those.


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

one and i was doing alright on the anxiety but he f'ed it up and wanted to move wayy to fast


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

Only one that has been significant to me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

None.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

Does Junior high count lol? If not, zero.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

*ZERO, none, zip, negative, nadda
*


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Zeeeee-rohhhhhhhhhhhhh

woooo


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

0 

(Why am I still posting in these threads?)


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Only in primary and elementary school when i hadn't developed anxiety yet lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A few.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Nah.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> 0
> 
> (Why am I still posting in these threads?)


Because you want to be with your relationshipless chums


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

None. 

My early shyness/self consciousness..leading onto more severe problems..BDD/severe SA/maybe even personality disorder...has robbed me of any chance of being in a relationship so far.

From the age of 14-20 i've had flings..but never went all the way.

Im starting cbt on the 2nd of next month..and im hoping at the least it will set me on the way to be able to open up to the possibilty of relationships..as i do seem to get interest. It's so frustrating feeling so alone, wanting to be with a girlfriend, actually receiving interest..and not being able to pursue it. It breaks my heart every day.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

1-the current relationship I am in now


----------



## Turkojan (Jan 30, 2010)

Zilcho


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

2

My conclusion is that it is ****ing hard to find anyone that I would like to spend more than a few years with.


----------



## MmmmmPretzels (Jul 16, 2010)

1.

She actually has SA as well. I had to end it though cause her parents would never accept a white guy. Some cultures are just... Ugh.


----------



## EFD (Jul 16, 2010)

Too many!


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

uhhhh one and a half lol one in high school senior year which ended pretty badly we were 6 months in and it ended during our anniversary and then one that lasted about a day which was odd cuz i had just met the girl we talked and clicked and things moved quick in a day and next day she dumped me for a team mate on the football team. She later found a niche as the team pass around gal. From there Ive been alone no dates no nada. 5 years going strong!..............unfortunately


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

None. I just don't see it ever happening either.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

That would be a big fat zero.

Being the recluse that I am doesn’t afford me with many opportunities to interact with members of the opposite sex. In addition to that, trying to find a woman online is a bit of a lost cause. At least, in my experience it has been—not that I’ve poured my heart and soul into it, mind you. I’ve just made a few lackadaisical attempts at “advertising” myself with long winded profile summaries containing copious amounts of self-deprecating humor, something which surely only conjures up a mental image of Rodney Dangerfield in the minds of those who view my profile.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I've never been in a serious relationship, but I've dated a few girls.


----------



## Absurd (Jul 17, 2010)

None, zilch, zero, nada.

I've had my rare opportunities (like 1? Maybe 2), but I was too much of a chicken to go for them. Though, twice, I've given my heart to someone only for them to tell me they only want to be "friends".


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Just the one im in now.. the one i can see ending up badly because of Sa and our huge differences.


----------



## speedy1girl (Jul 22, 2010)

Zero... I've been on a few "dates," like high school dances, but other than that not really anything. Going on a date is the number one thing that freaks me out with SA!! I wish it wasn't the case but I find it really hard to imagine someone would actually be interested in ME. 

Sometimes I think I'm just too picky because I honestly have met less than a handful of guys that I could see myself marrying anyway. I've signed up for dating sites to see if there are more of my type of guys out there.... there are, I just don't know how to meet them and I don't want to say I met someone on eharmony, haha...


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

edit. nvm


----------

